# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Джанмаштами 2011 в Москве

## Aniruddha das

❦ Джанмаштами 2011 ❦
❦
подробное расписание празднования Джанмаштами 2011
21 августа
16:00 – Киртан
17:00 - Лекция Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа
18:00 - Торжественная часть
19:00 – Концерт
22:00 - Маха-арати
20:00 - Раздача прасада

22 августа
08:00 - Даршан Божеств
09:30 - Катха (храм)
12:00 - Киртан (храм)
13:00 - Торжественный выход Божеств, парикрама, киртан в пандале
15:00 – Абхишека
19:30 - Слайд-шоу, виртуальная парикрама
22:30 - Спектакль (уточняется)
23:30 - Маха-арати
24:00 – Прасад

23 августа
08:15 - Даршан Божеств
09:00 - Лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам
10:00 – Киртан
12:00 – Прасад
14:30 - Абхишека Шрилы Прабхупады
16:00 - Подношение пира Божествам
16:30 - Шрила Прабхупада катха
19:00 - Гуру-пуджа, пушпанджали
20:00 – Пир

Если вы желаете принять участие в подготовке программ, пожалуйста, сообщите об этом ответственным.
Приготовление прасада – Михаил 8905-508-66-83
Раздача прасада - Юга Дхарма дас 8926-528-06-52
Прием пожертвований - Никунджа Васини дд
По остальным вопросам обращайтесь к Враджарену дасу 8925-837-76-32
или Адошадарши Нитаю дасу 8926-0108-089.

----------

